# Schneider lehrer bietet mir nix mehr an



## Meken (10. Mai 2007)

hallo allso bin schneider mit Skill 351 habe mich auch schon auf was spezialisiert
allso bin momentan lvl 66 und wen ich zum lehrer gehe bietet er mir nix mehr an 
was ich lehrenen kann   is das lvl bedingt oder warum bietet er mir nix an


----------



## Slowpinger (10. Mai 2007)

Ab 350 sind nur noch die Spezialisierungsrezepte zu erlernen (im Unteren Viertel) und ich glaube im Schattenmondtal gabs noch einen NPC, der ab und zu 2 Rezepte hat.
Ansonsten musst du in Instanzen und auf Drop-Glück hoffen.


----------



## Lilynight (12. Mai 2007)

Slowpinger schrieb:


> Ab 350 sind nur noch die Spezialisierungsrezepte zu erlernen (im Unteren Viertel) und ich glaube im Schattenmondtal gabs noch einen NPC, der ab und zu 2 Rezepte hat.
> Ansonsten musst du in Instanzen und auf Drop-Glück hoffen.



Manche Rezepte sind schon LvL bedingt. Ab 350 braucht man spezialisirung um weitere rezepte erlernen zu können. Dannach kann man zbs so ein rezept lernen
/blascitem 21873:4:Urmondstoffgürtel


----------

